

ASCII Pronunciation Rules for Programmers [2008] - xd
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2008/06/ascii-pronunciation-rules-for-programmers.html

======
lmm
I sometimes try and pronounce ! as a click, since that's what it normally
means in writing.

# is hash and must only be hash (as a Brit, hearing others call it "pound" is
very irritating)

I can't help reading "=>" (commonly used in Scala) as "implies", which
sometimes confuses my non-mathematical colleagues

